# GMR, GRR closed to motor vehicles July 4 weekend !



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Just returned from a San Gabriel Mtn ride, it was fantastic! Generally sunny and relatively cool temps, mid 70s ºF.

The best part, most of GMR (Glendora Mountain Rd) and GRR (Glendora Ridge Rd) were blocked for cars and motorcycles ... I'm guessing to discourage motorists on this holiday weekend and reduce fire risk.

The route we cycled was:

-- Start: Encanto Park in Duarte, couple miles from the northern terminus of I-605 freeway. 
-- North on San Gabriel River bike path for 1.5 - 2.0 miles.
-- North on San Gabriel Canyon Rd (SR-39).
-- rt turn at East Fork Rd, continue east to intersection at GMR, 
-- GMR, start more climbing. GMR blocked to motor traffic  
-- left turn at GRR, continue east to Mt Baldy Village. GRR was blocked to motor traffic until about a mile from Baldy Village.
-- turn around at Baldy Village, head west on GRR. Blocked to motor traffic.
-- Veer left onto GMR, blocked to motor traffic.
-- descend GMR (woo-hoo!). GMR blocked to motor traffic until about a mile from Glendora suburbs. 
-- continue on surface streets (mostly Sierra Madre Ave) back to Encanto Park in Duarte.

All we saw were other road cyclists on GMR and GRR. No sport motorcycles or cars. *Fabulous!*

The round trip was 62 miles and 6000 ft climbing. One of our group split off to the Baldy ski lifts (5 miles one-way , and another 2000 ft climbing).


----------

